# Ruhrpott- Cross



## dontuenkone (5. April 2006)

Wer kennt den? Soll toll sein, bin zwar nicht so überzeugt davon, weil ich nicht wüsst, dass es hier Berge gibt... Aber ich würde zu gerne eines besseren belehrt!!
Gruß


----------



## HelmutK (6. April 2006)

dontuenkone schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kennt den? Soll toll sein, bin zwar nicht so überzeugt davon, weil ich nicht wüsst, dass es hier Berge gibt... Aber ich würde zu gerne eines besseren belehrt!!
> Gruß


 
Also wenn Du den von Bikeride angebotenen Cross, der wohl auch schon in einigen Magazinen beschrieben wurde, meinst: mit ca. 130 km und etwas über 3000 hm geht die Tour links und rechts entlang der Ruhr bzw. über die Ruhrhöhen (viele Trails, wenig Asphalt, nach Regen auch viel Schlamm, etc.) - ist also in der Tat wohl 'ne Tour für Weicheier und Flachlandtiroler 

Teilstrecken dieser Tour im Bereich zwischen Duisburg und Essen kannst Du mit den DDDS'lern im Regionalforum (Durch den Duisburger Stadtwald .....) antesten, falls Du 'mal einen persönlichen Eindruck gewinnen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (6. April 2006)

Wie Helmut ja schon schrieb kanst du ja mal mit uns die Strecke antesten, das mit den Höhenmetern past schon ist halt ein ständiges auf und ab, sind letztes Jahr mal von Hattingen richtung Duisburg gestartes, hatten zwar leichte orientierungs mit den GPS, sind halt noch am üben, aber es war doch ganz nett.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Manni (8. April 2006)

Einen ausführlichen Bericht kannst du hier nachlesen. Einfach unter Touren und Ruhrpottcross. Ist in der Tat sehr trailig, gerade die zweite Etappe. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## sevenofnine (9. April 2006)

Hallo,
interessiere mich auch für den Ruhrpott Cross. Gibts da irgendwas organisiertes ? Daten ? Karten ?
Bin für jede Info dankbar !!!
Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## Manni (10. April 2006)

sevenofnine schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> interessiere mich auch für den Ruhrpott Cross. Gibts da irgendwas organisiertes ? Daten ? Karten ?
> Bin für jede Info dankbar !!!
> Gruß sevenofnine



Bikeride bietet den Ruhrpott Cross als geführte Tour an. Schau mal dort mal unter Termine/Programm.

Wir sind im Oktober auf eigene Faust nach GPS gefahren. Daten waren bei uns (mit ein paar Extraschleifen) 160km und 3100hm.
Ist in zwei Tagen gut zu schaffen. Allerdings ist der Teil am Ruhrstausee am Wochenende bei gutem Wetter ziemlich überlaufen. Ansonsten trifft man kaum Menschen. Berge ist relativ, größte Höhe 250m, Anstiege mit 200hm am Stück eher selten. Aber sehr grün, das Ruhrgebiet  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Dr. Z. (12. April 2006)

Hey zusammen,

die GPS-Daten und ein recht genaues Roadbook zur Tour gibt es auch auf der Homepage von Mountainbike zum Herzunterladen. Kostet 2 Euro Gebühr, es ist aber auch der komplette Reisebericht als pdf dabei. Meines Erachtens geht das so in Ordnung
Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## gstyleds (11. August 2009)

Dr. Z. schrieb:


> die GPS-Daten und ein recht genaues Roadbook zur Tour gibt es auch auf der Homepage von Mountainbike zum Herzunterladen. Kostet 2 Euro Gebühr, es ist aber auch der komplette Reisebericht als pdf dabei.



*hervorkram* ... ich werde am kommenden Wochenende den Ruhrpott-Cross per GPS Track fahren, hätte aber zur Sicherheit gern noch das Roadbook im Rucksack. Beim Mountainbike-Magazin gibts leider keinen Download mehr, habt ihr vielleicht noch ne PDF o.ä. für mich?


----------



## peter muc (12. August 2009)

gstyleds schrieb:


> *hervorkram* ... ich werde am kommenden Wochenende den Ruhrpott-Cross per GPS Track fahren, ....



Hallo,

gäbe es die Möglichkeit, dass Du mir den GPS-Track schickst ? Ein Cross durch meine "alte Heimat" würde mich auch mal interessieren 

Gruß, Peter


----------



## gstyleds (12. August 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gäbe es die Möglichkeit, dass Du mir den GPS-Track schickst ? Ein Cross durch meine "alte Heimat" würde mich auch mal interessieren
> Gruß, Peter



Nur, wenn Du mir das Roadbook besorgst 

Klar, kannst Du sogar selbst in allen gewünschten Formaten runterladen:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/...

Unter dem Reiter Tourenblatt (auf der ^ Seite) findest Du auch eine nette Beschreibung.

Der WDR hat auch mal einen Bericht darüber in der Lokalzeit ausgestrahlt, wirbt aber mehr für den Veranstalter der geführten Tour, als für die Tour selbst:
http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/...


----------



## peter muc (12. August 2009)

@gstyleds: super, danke !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gstyleds (22. August 2009)

So, zurück vom Ruhrpott-Cross habe ich ein paar Fotos hochgeladen, allerdings ist es unterwegs recht mühsam, immer die Kamera rauszukramen, daher gibts nur wenige Impressionen:

http://picasaweb.google.com...

Fazit: Geniale Tour, sind auch auf eigene Faust mit GPS gefahren. Viele Trails, knackige Anstiege (nicht die Höhe, sondern die Steigung machts!), noch grüner als erwartet, obwohl ich die grünen Ecken im Ruhrgebiet kenne. 
Einziger negativer Punkt: Viele Trails waren beidseitig von Brennesseln zugewuchert. Damit meine ich nicht ein oder zwei Brennesseln, wir sind teilweise durch regelrechte Plantagen gefahren und sahen anschließend auch entsprechend aus


----------



## Stefan4444 (24. August 2009)

Kann man den Weg auch ohne Gps fahren, sprich gibt es Wegkennzeichnungen oder kann man noch die Roadbooks irgendwo herbeziehen?


----------



## gstyleds (24. August 2009)

Mittels Roadbook könnte es klappen, mir ist aber keines bekannt. Bikeride bietet die Tour mit Guide an...

Größtenteils sind wir irgendwelchen Wanderzeichen gefolgt, wenn man die also als Roadbook hat und zur Sicherheit noch entsprechendes Kartenmaterial im Gepäck hat, sollte das hinhauen.


----------



## Stefan4444 (25. August 2009)

echt schade, das einem ohne GPS viele Möglichkeiten versperrt bleiben.

Gestern habe ich mal rumgesucht, ob es irgendwo noch einen Download des Mountainbike Roadbook gibt, sieht aber leider schlecht aus.


----------



## gstyleds (25. August 2009)

Stefan4444 schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mal rumgesucht, ob es irgendwo noch einen Download des Mountainbike Roadbook gibt, sieht aber leider schlecht aus.



Da ich vor der Tour auch gerne mal in das Roadbook geschaut hätte, habe ich die Mountainbike mal per Mail angeschrieben... und bis heute keine Antwort erhalten 

Falls Du es irgendwo auftreibst, hätte ich aber noch Interesse (optimal natürlich als PDF)


----------



## Bateman74 (20. September 2009)

gstyleds schrieb:


> Da ich vor der Tour auch gerne mal in das Roadbook geschaut hätte, habe ich die Mountainbike mal per Mail angeschrieben... und bis heute keine Antwort erhalten
> 
> Falls Du es irgendwo auftreibst, hätte ich aber noch Interesse (optimal natürlich als PDF)



Guck mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=326366&highlight=ruhrpott+cross

Ansonsten PN an mich, ich habe die Daten damals von der MB-Seite runtergeladen.
Gleiches gilt übrigens auf für den Taunus-Cross (123 km / 2700 hm) von Butzbach entlang des Limes nach Bad Ems!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauer4711 (15. November 2012)

Moin,  ich habe die Tour gerade erst gefunden, kann mir jemand sagen ob die Strecken so noch fahrbar ist?  Ist die Tour jemand in letzte Zeit mal gefahren?  Die letzten Berichte die ich gefunden habe sind von 2009.

Schicken  Dank im Voraus...


----------



## VAN HALEN (15. November 2012)

bauer4711 schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe die Tour gerade erst gefunden, kann mir jemand sagen ob die Strecken so noch fahrbar ist? Ist die Tour jemand in letzte Zeit mal gefahren? Die letzten Berichte die ich gefunden habe sind von 2009.
> 
> Schicken Dank im Voraus...


 
Hey Christoph,
da fahr ich aber mit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bauer4711 (15. November 2012)

ja wehe wenn nicht....


----------



## terryx (15. November 2012)

Hi,

wir sind vor einigen Wochen die erste Etappe von Duisburg bis Hattingen  gefahren => ging prima,war landschaftlich sehr schön und fahrtechnisch überwiegend einfach (S0-S1). Allerdings hatten wir am Baldeneysee die "Uferberge" ausgelassen und sind von Essen-Werden am See entlang direkt zum Anschlußtrail am SE-Ufer gefahren.

Den von uns genutzten Track findest Du hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10431.html

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## cube.ltd (15. November 2012)

Da habt ihr ja auf Hattinger Gebiet so ziemlich alles ausgelassen was es da so an Trails gibt 

Man kann an der Ruhr entlang fahren, könnte aber auch zumindest den Ruhrhöhenweg nehmen, da hat man ein paar Höhenmeter und ein bisschen Aussicht.

Glaube sowieso das da viel vom Ruhrhöhenweg bei dem Ruhrpottcross dabei ist. Im Zweifelsfall immer nach "XRW" Markierungen schauen.
Wobei das dann eher eine Marathonstrecke ist, nicht wirklich viele Trails bei.


----------



## bauer4711 (16. November 2012)

Moin,

vielen Dank!  Ich denke ich werde das dann mal in so für die Osterferien 2013 planen.


----------



## terryx (16. November 2012)

cube.ltd schrieb:


> Da habt ihr ja auf Hattinger Gebiet so ziemlich alles ausgelassen was es da so an Trails gibt
> 
> ......
> 
> ...




Nö, die Hattinger Trails haben wir alle mitgenommen .     Mag sein, dass der Track z. T. über den Ruhrhöhenweg geht, aber der Singletrail-Anteil ist insgesamt schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## cube.ltd (16. November 2012)

Dann entspricht der gps-track nicht der tatsächlichen gefahrenen Route.


----------



## madre (16. November 2012)

Hast du denn einen Track zu dem Hattinger Teil der besser ist? Den Teil zwischen Duisburg und Essen fahr ich recht reglmäßig. Im Oefte Teil auch ab und an.


----------



## VAN HALEN (16. November 2012)

Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren mit zwei Kumpels mal den "Ruhrhöhenweg" von der Quelle bis zur Mündung in drei Etappen gefahren.
Nette Strecke, vor allem der Teil von Dortmund Hohensyburg bis nach Essen Werden ist auf der virtuellen Festplatte noch gut verankert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube.ltd (17. November 2012)

madre schrieb:


> Hast du denn einen Track zu dem Hattinger Teil der besser ist? Den Teil zwischen Duisburg und Essen fahr ich recht reglmäßig. Im Oefte Teil auch ab und an.



Keinen wirklich zusammenhängenden.

Am besten mal melden wenn Du dort fährst.


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. November 2012)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren mit zwei Kumpels mal den "Ruhrhöhenweg" von der Quelle bis zur Mündung in drei Etappen gefahren.
> Nette Strecke, vor allem der Teil von Dortmund Hohensyburg bis nach Essen Werden ist auf der virtuellen Festplatte noch gut verankert.



Ja, der Ruhrhöhenweg ist schon etwas ganz besonderes


----------



## 3radfahrer (17. November 2012)

Hi,

wir sind 2010 mal den Ruhrpott-X komplett an einem Tag gefahren. War einfach nur geil. Das Wetter hat nicht ganz mitgespielt aber war am Ende egal!

http://bollebiker.jimdo.com/galerie/ruhrpottcross-2010/

Dieses Jahr hat es leider (aus Zeitmangel) nur für die hälfte gereicht, dafür aber von zu Hause aus. 

http://bollebiker.jimdo.com/blog-2012/juni-2012/14-6-halber-ruhrpottcross/

Die Strecke ist aber geil und man kann viel sehen unterwegs


----------



## bauer4711 (17. November 2012)

Hi 3radfahrer, kannst du  mir die gpx Daten zukommen lassen?  Ich finde nur 2 Jahre alte Daten im Netz, da habe ich nicht wirklich vertrauen.

Das währe wirklich super klasse


----------



## Flatbogard (17. November 2012)

Mir vielleicht auch? Danke

Flatbogard


----------



## 3radfahrer (17. November 2012)

Bin auch nach dem Track von GPS-Tour.info gefahren. War eigentlich ok und wir kamen damit gut klar.


----------



## bauer4711 (18. November 2012)

Prima DANKE!


----------



## howdy0501 (3. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit! 

Ich habe vor im Frühling / Sommer den Ruhrpottcross in zwei Etappen zu fahren. Gibt's da irgendwelche Empfehlungen zu Bikefreundlichen Unterkünften in Hattingen?

Vielleicht habt ihr schon entsprechende Erfahrungen gesammelt...

Danke schonmal


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (3. Januar 2014)

Über ein Paar Tipps würde ich mich auch sehr freuen.

Wenn's das Wetter zulässt, fahren ich den Ruhrpott-X im März/April.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman74 (8. April 2018)

Kleine Auffrischung: Wir sind gestern 100 km von Duisburg bis hinter Worte Witten gefahren, auf diesem Track. 
Der Track passt immer noch, es ist eine sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecke, technisch einfach, aber höher Trailanteil und viele unterschiedliche Untergründe. Tolle Landschaft! 
Ich halte den Track für arg unterschätzt, dagegen kann zB. ein Stoneman Miriquidi einpacken (den ich aber auch ein zweites Mal fahren würde).


----------



## TitusLE (9. April 2018)

Ich fahre den RuhrpottX auch immer wieder gerne. Ist schon klasse, was man für Landschaften vorfindet, wenn man teilweise Luftlinie vielleicht 5 km von Essen Centrum weg ist. Und ja, fordernd ist er allemal. Das ständige Auf und Ab kostet ganz schön Körner, weil man nie einen Rhythmus findet.


----------



## Bateman74 (30. April 2018)

Am letzten Wochenende sind wir den kompletten Cross an zwei Tagen gefahren, mit der obligatorische Übernachtung in Hattingen (Ruhr-Inn Hotel und Hostel, günstig und ein mega-Frühstück!).
Wer gerne mal etwas niveauvoller einkehrt, dem sei LUKAS, der kulinarische Bahnhof/Biergarten in Kupferdreh empfohlen. Die haben sogar zwei vegane Gerichte auf der Karte, da ist dann wohl für jeden etwas dabei. 150 m neben der Strecke.

Für die Rückfahrt ab Dortmund lohnt es sich, ein Gruppenticket zu ziehen, wir haben für 5 Personen 49,90 Euro gezahlt. Die Tickets gibt es auch am Automaten.

Zur Planung würde ich mit einem 12er Schnitt rechnen, wer schneller ist, kann die Hattinger Altstadt länger genießen...


----------



## TitusLE (30. April 2018)

Ich bin schon einige Male bis nach Hattingen gefahren. Oder ab Hattingen zurück. Oder hin den RuhrpottX, zurück an der Ruhr entlang. Ich habe schon mal gelesen, dass der schönere Teil der erste Tag bis Hattingen sein soll. Kannst du das bestätigen?


----------



## Bateman74 (30. April 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mal gelesen, dass der schönere Teil der erste Tag bis Hattingen sein soll. Kannst du das bestätigen?



Der zweite Tag ist unterscheidet sich etwas vom ersten, die Anstiege und Abfahrten werden etwas länger und teilweise anspruchsvoller. Die Trails im Muttental alleine rechtfertigen den zweiten Tag schon, und bei Wetter geht es auch ordentlich zur Sache. Ab Syburg ist dann quasi Transfer nach Dortmund. Relativ flach, aber häufig auf Waldtrails. Dafür waren wir nach den heftigen Abschnitten vorher aber recht dankbar.

Fazit: Ich favorisiere keinen der beiden Tage. Beide sind super abwechslungsreich und fordernd, nie langweilig. 
Übrigens Kudos an diejenigen, die die Strecke am Stück fahren!
Und noch etwas: 
Dies Strecke insgesamt ist besser als alles, was ich bisher an Kurztouren gesehen habe, weil die Traildichte so hoch ist. Das kann man sich so nicht zusammenstellen, vor allem, wenn man 300 km Anreise hat...


----------



## TitusLE (30. April 2018)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

